# Puppy biting/chewing



## Mariecull (May 9, 2013)

I have an adorable 8 week pup who is very playful, but loves up bite and chew me, mainly hands, feet, ears, slippers, clothes along with all of my furniture. My pup has lots of chewable toys, which we always play with, but he still prefers me to chew on. I've tried the 'ouch approach ' and thumb in mouth holding lower jaw for 10 seconds but neither are working. Has anyone any advice to offer?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Be consistent and persevere with your approach... It is a stage - look through various threads and you will find that you are not alone an awful lot of people have started off being their puppy's favourite chew toy.
If you need a break and find yourself loosing patience with your adorable sharp toothed monster pup, put him in the kitchen or in his crate until you've recovered!
It is worth checking that no one else in your family is enjoying rough housing with your pup - my teenage sons thought Kiki's biting games were funny...
Not helpful


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Have a toy to hand, say no chewing (or something) then give them the toy to chew and praise them for chewing that. It's working for us (slowly!)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Your puppy is normal! Molly use to bite and chew on everything she had lots of toys but preferred to bite on us and other stuff. Lots of patience it needed but you will figure out what works for you. If I would say "ouch" in a high pitched voice sometimes it would work and then other times it would make her bite more. What worked for me was saying no bite and giving her a toy as a replacement. 

She still at 7 months has her chewy moments but they are gentle now as she knows the difference between a hand and a chew toy! She still loves to grab onto people's hair if they are long so still working on that.


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought those days would never stop.. I didn't much like being a human dog chew  but stop it does.. it's the same with all puppies. My friend has a cocker puppy only for a week and her hands are covered in bites and scratches. I found it was easier to use the words "no bite" .. he certainly understands that now and if he play bites at all (usually with hubby) then I tap him on the shoulder and say "no bite.. kisses" and he kisses me bless him


----------

